# I Hate Cows!



## Jim Thompson (Jun 12, 2005)

Or at least my trail cam does

When you walk up and see your cam twisted around the tree and it looks like this, you should already know what it is...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 12, 2005)

and then when you look at the pics and see about 150 photos....but 30 or so are of this...






and another 50 are of this...








or this...






You really start to wonder if you have any more good pics  Course I did.  Proabably had 8 different bucks and a whole bunch of does.  The cows must have found a way through the fence, cause the have not been here this year and the gates are still closed.  Oh well, at least it did not hurt the cam.

Jim


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 12, 2005)

Oops I forgot this one as well...

Newest club member Hunk (driver) and his friend Paul.


----------



## Wetzel (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice cow pictures..    What kind of camera are you using?

I've had the same problem with cows lately.  I finally found a good place to put my camera; getting alot of pictures of coyotes/bobcats and several nice bucks last fall.  Seems like the cows are now using the area and rub on my camera everyday or so.

Is your camera over a salt lick?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah it is over a mineral site.  The cam is a www.lakotacam.com .  The only reason I hung it here is cause the cows were being kept out

Jim


----------



## bull0ne (Jun 12, 2005)

The cows have got a taste of the minerals,good luck getting rid of them now.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 12, 2005)

bull0ne said:
			
		

> The cows have got a taste of the minerals,good luck getting rid of them now.



I moved the cam, until I see for sure they will not be back again.  Plus the cam was there for about 3 weeks and I probably photo's just about every deer there.

Jim


----------



## Duff (Jun 12, 2005)

Jim,

  I see your ladder stand. You're all over those cows man! Could be a great season


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 12, 2005)

*Cows ????*

come on Jim that last pic looks to me that gal is saying HELLO DARLING!!!!


----------



## HT2 (Jun 12, 2005)

_MOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Racor (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey dont fret....those are good eating!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 12, 2005)

Me and these cows have gone round and round

Jim


----------



## HT2 (Jun 12, 2005)

*J T........*

You gotta admit.........

They do make a tasty hamburger!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunk (Jun 13, 2005)

*Hunk and Paul*

Dang we look like a couple of cows wearing T-shirts on my 4- wheeler. I guess you never really see how fat you got until you see a trail camera of you riding a Rubicon with your big ole gut hanging over....


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 13, 2005)

If you get you a side of beef and word gets out the rest of those cows will leave that camera alone
HHH


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 13, 2005)

Hunk said:
			
		

> Dang we look like a couple of cows wearing T-shirts on my 4- wheeler. I guess you never really see how fat you got until you see a trail camera of you riding a Rubicon with your big ole gut hanging over....



At least you eat well!

Jim


----------



## leo (Jun 13, 2005)

*Neat pics Jim*

Don't get to fustrated over the cows, just think about what great backstraps the have


----------



## Hunk (Jun 13, 2005)

*that's the truth*

had some fried grouper, rice and black eyed peas this weekend just like our last fish fry at camp. It was sure good!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Now thems some funny pictures . Sorry I could not help but laugh. Thanks for making my day  .


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 13, 2005)

Them will make some fine eating. At least until the owner catches up to you.


----------



## coon dawg (Jun 13, 2005)

*.....or...........*



			
				Lostoutlaw said:
			
		

> come on Jim that last pic looks to me that gal is saying HELLO DARLING!!!!


second pic.........gimme some sugar, Thompson.........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 13, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> second pic.........gimme some sugar, Thompson.........



just plain wrong....wrong...wrong!

Jim


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 13, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> second pic.........gimme some sugar, Thompson.........


Coon Dawg.................you ain't right  you ain't right  you ain't right
HHH


----------



## bull0ne (Jun 13, 2005)

Got to be careful with cows....... don't run as fast as you can....run as fast as you need to.

The guy in the following link did'nt know that

http://www.madville.com/link.php?id=104899&=11


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 16, 2005)

*Jim?*

What were they doing riding the 4 wheeler right past your camera and stand?


----------



## striper commander (Jun 16, 2005)

I hate cows also, My mom brought me a bunch of apples from ellijay last year to use for my trail cam i put them in the woods inside one of our pastures. When i put them apples there the cows were not in that pasture. Well my uncle must of moved them to it the next day. I had a whole roll of film of nothing but cows lol.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Jun 16, 2005)

Jim tell us about "dancing with cows".Ya'll must have been square dancing , since ya'll were going "round and round".I hope that is all it was .


----------



## Hunk (Jun 17, 2005)

*4-wheeler*

Jim likes to put his stands and his mineral sites right next to roads so I guess he can dump the minerals easy and also so he can walk to the stands at night! 

Honestly I was thinking about stopping and letting the camera take a photo of my big hairy butt just to scare Jim when he pulls the images off that thing to his computer!!! But then again I figured...naaa... with this crew I better not start the jokes so early in the season... paybacks from Jim would be bad.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 17, 2005)

GA Spur.....that is my story and I am sticking to it

Hunkie, you would be surprised at the pics I get from the cam!!!

Jim


----------



## Hunk (Jun 17, 2005)

Jim I'm sure you get some good pics.  Just giving you some grief. Trust me... I bet most of my stands will be close to roads on the property!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 17, 2005)

Hunk said:
			
		

> Jim I'm sure you get some good pics.  Just giving you some grief. Trust me... I bet most of my stands will be close to roads on the property!!!!



yep you should see the pics I get of Bubba neked with nothing on but an orange parka????

Jim


----------



## bubbabuck (Jun 19, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> yep you should see the pics I get of Bubba neked with nothing on but an orange parka????
> 
> Jim





YEAH........Buts thats only during the winter !!!


Spring and Summer I only use an Orange vest !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 20, 2005)

bubbabuck said:
			
		

> YEAH........Buts thats only during the winter !!!
> 
> 
> Spring and Summer I only use an Orange vest !!!




Now see I did not mention any names!

Jim


----------

